# Pictures of my first ever litter!



## GeorgiaRose998 (Apr 20, 2015)

These are the only pictures I've got so far, as I'm trying not to handle them. I hope you guys like them


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Great! :love1 :love1


----------

